# Yanked out my Sword



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

hey everyone i had to yank out my amazon sword the leaves were about 12" long and 6"-8" wide each and took up my whole 55gallon tank and sucked up all the light so all my ground cover plants died off and went to wherever light was peeking through hopefully with the sword gone the plants will spring back to life and recover the ground again.

i also had a quick question about decaying plants?? is it a MUST to remove them from the tank i cant get my hand in there long enough to get the dead plants out my sanchezi likes to play chicken with my hand and for some reason he always wins lol, i have plenty of filtration on my 55gallon tank to compensate for the decaying matter i would assume and wouldnt the decaying plants just feed the other plants and algea???
i have an XP3, XP2 and an 500gph wetdry.

-Josh


----------



## sandman503 (Feb 10, 2009)

get a longer vacuum


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

^ what sandman said or get a longer net and just scoop them out. Or you could get a thing of egg crate and just block him in the corner then you wont have to deal with him.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

you can get some clippers from petco or petsmart (I think the petco ones are cheaper). it comes with two heads, one is a clamp and one has blades and use as cilppers. 
http://www.petco.com/product/108151/PETCO-...c-Gardener.aspx


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea, the vacuum doesnt work it just sucks up my expensive substrate and leaves the rotting plants chainsword is rediculous to get out when they are rotting, i guess i will invest in the clippers thanks, yea the egg crate might work as well

im so happy i yanked out that huge sword now my plants have a fighting chance to look awsome with much more light hitting the floor of my tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I use eggcrate when my rhom makes me a bit nervous lol

Yes, taking out the decaying matter is a very good practice. Too much decaying organic matter
totally ruins water quality, and seems to throw off the balance of a planted aquarium.

I suggest neting the stuff out, and cleaning the filters in the near future.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Love the title of this thread!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

make it turn into more amazon sprouts than, either sell them on here or give them away











roccov12345 said:


> Love the title of this thread!


i dont get it







................PAUSE NOT!!!....hhahaaa yeah it is pretty comical


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

so the big swords i pulled out sprouted some new leaves







damn its a trooper anyone want a nice looking sword??? in the LA OC area?? i will give it to someone it wont fit in my 55gallon tank let me know.
-Josh


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

I dunno what I think sometimes but I remember the other day I was trying to get some dead plants out of my 6.5 inch manuelli tank and he wouldnt move out of the corner I tried to push him with my bare hand on towards his back side but he just wouldn't budge.

I stopped when I realized what exactly I was doing... and then used a net to get him away.


----------

